# Noisy Viv bulbs



## 1davedrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone experienced a high pitch noise coming from their vivarium heat bulbs? We are! Any ideas?? Thanks


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

switch it off and back on again and it will probably blow, they usually do that just before they go sometimes.


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

It is called ringing and there is nothing you can do. Other than replace the lamp. But that might not cure the problem. 



Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

It is actually an artifact of the dimmer. It makes a triangle wave effect when under a light load of <100 watts. Try adding a ballast load such as a desk lamp. You will only need about an extra 30Watts of power. 

See if that helps 
Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## 1davedrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for that. They're brand new bulbs so wouldn't think they're on their way out. What do you mean by adding a 'ballast' load? sorry, not very technical!! :gasp:


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

Adding a dummy load. Adds stress to the dimmer and can smooth the waveform usually it reduces the ringing effect. 

p.s. what Wattage lamp are you running 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## 1davedrummer (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks, 

I'm not sure the exact wattage of the bulb but they are of reasonable size. I'm away from home at the moment but can let you know at the weekend. We have a big 4 ft by 2ft viv so we have too lamps in it at one end.

The themostat buzzes slightly, as do all resister type thermostats I believe (just thinking of dimming switches in a house as they hum too and as you increase load get quieter), however i'd say the thermostat is contributing about 10% of the buzzing noise the rest is from the two bulbs themselves inside the viv. It is quite audible from the otherside of the large room.

I'll provide the exact model of thermostat and bulbs at the weekend. Can you buy thermstats that don't buzz at all? Again, you can replace dimmer light switches with more expensive ones that control the light passing through electronically? (I may have made that up but i'm pretty sure i've seen something like it!) Can you get thermostats that use the same technology?

Thanks,


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

You could reduce the wattage of the lamps in the viv so the stat drives at 100% for a longer period. that would cut the noise down a lot. 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------

